# Mk3 Boot Liner



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Having exhausted all search options up to now, I've been unable to source an official Audi boot liner for the mk3. In fact I've only seen one in the TT Accessories Guide. Has anyone already picked one of these up from anywhere other than Audi direct? Next stop would be my main dealer, but I don't expect to see the best price using that approach. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

TRTT said:


> Having exhausted all search options up to now, I've been unable to source an official Audi boot liner for the mk3. In fact I've only seen one in the TT Accessories Guide. Has anyone already picked one of these up from anywhere other than Audi direct? Next stop would be my main dealer, but I don't expect to see the best price using that approach. Thanks for any advice.


I'm referring to the liner on the final page of the guide...

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/...es/AccessoriesGuides/tt-accessories-guide.pdf


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine is an Audi part supplied by the dealer, for £70.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

ianle said:


> Mine is an Audi part supplied by the dealer, for £70.


That sounds extremely reasonable ianle. Perhaps i'm being tight. Cheers...


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I picked mine up also from the dealership and also paid £70. Well worth the money.. :wink:


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

I picked one up from Peterborough Audi just a week after collection my new TTS.
Mentioned that they had a TT owners club day last Sunday and member got 20% discount in various accessories.
Sales guy Nick went and spoke to the parts department and they did me the liner for £60 !!

Much better than the cheap foam liner I had in the S3 as this one is proper plastic and looks strong.

Get it bought lol


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks all...


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

I looked at those yesterday....would have preferred a rubber one as the plastic one will make everything slide around in the boot? anybody know where i can get the net from that stops this? is it same as the MK2?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

ricey90 said:


> I looked at those yesterday....would have preferred a rubber one as the plastic one will make everything slide around in the boot? anybody know where i can get the net from that stops this? is it same as the MK2?


The net comes as part of the storage pack, so not sure you can buy it separately. Also, having had the storage pack on both the Mk2 and Mk3 I think the MK3 net is different.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Critter10 said:


> ricey90 said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at those yesterday....would have preferred a rubber one as the plastic one will make everything slide around in the boot? anybody know where i can get the net from that stops this? is it same as the MK2?
> ...


Thanks for that, too many bloody extras on these cars!!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Also note the Mk2 Coupe liner fits the Mk3 Coupe so don't give the old ones away!


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Got one on order. €80 at my local dealer. Not bad.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You could have got this alot cheaper !

Like it's been said the mk2 fits the mk3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Genuine-Hitech- ... boot+liner


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

SiHancox said:


> Also note the Mk2 Coupe liner fits the Mk3 Coupe so don't give the old ones away!


Its a good fit but not as good as the proper mk3 - the boot in the mk3 is just ever so slightly bigger so the mk2 one does move around a little.

I used my old foam mk2 one until the mk2 turned up after a couple of weeks its not the end of the world if you use it if you already have one I'd suggest.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Just collected. All set now with the MK3 rubberized liner alongside the standard net and the tote box I transferred from my previous car.


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Slightly different subject but just I got the Audi rubber mats. Wasn't sure how good they would be but they are ok really and should catch a lot of muck later in the year. They fit really neatly and have a raised edge so that nothing should get down the side of them. They have a nice 'matt' (ha ha) finish with the TT logo so they don't look glossy and cheap. not bad for £35 from Audi Part Direct.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

TRTT said:


> Just collected. All set now with the MK3 rubberized liner alongside the standard net and the tote box I transferred from my previous car.


Exactly the same set up as me !!


----------

